# Mozart Serenades & Divertimenti Recordings



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello Mozart diehards. I'm not in an opera mood lately and I have spent this morning browsing different Mozart symphony recordings, and I found several sets by the Camerata Academica and the Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg conducted by Sandor Végh.

What I 've streamed so far makes me like the Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg above most stereo versions, saving Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer (also my favourite Mono performers). If I really liked the complete set, I would like to wait for a new release of the Graf cycle. But in the meantime, and being new to the Mozart divertimenti world. Is the Vegh complete 10CD set the best one to purchase out there?

I've counted his symphony recordings that are on print (25, 34, 38, 39, 40, 41) and I would love to get them. Also, there's a set of the JS. Bach four orchestral suites. I probably should get it before it disappears.



























Throw your favourite recordings of the Serenades and Divertimenti. Also, what is the best you can do while you listen to them? Do they evocate anything in particular. Are they more enjoyable than the early and mid symphonies in your opinion?


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

The Vegh 10 CD box from Capriccio is pretty good. It's the 1980's slick and clean modern instrument Mozart sound that I both love and hate.

The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra on DG has a similar sound and is just as good (3 cds with wind concertos - 4 cds with serenedes):








Marriner on Philips is good too:








There is also a box with the period ensemble Philidor on Calliope which I think is probably the best:
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Ensemble...semble+philidor&qid=1603977309&s=music&sr=1-1








Among Mozart's serenades/divertimenti there is for me no doubt that the "Gran Partita", K. 361 is the greatest. 
I already mentioned my favorite a rough sounding period performance by Ensemble Philidor, but there are many other good recordings:
Recommended period recordings: 
Hogwood with the Amadeus Winds on Decca.
Herreweghe on Harmonia Mundi
Bruggen on Philips 
Recommended recordings on modern instruments:
BPO wind ensemble on EMI, 2006 recording:







Sabine Meyer Wind Ensemble (I have it in a 3 CD box which is out of print:








I think you should wait with the Haffner Serenade to my ears it is pretty boring.

The Serenata notturna k. 239 and Eine Kleine Nachmusik are good too, my favorite recording of those two works is Andrew Manze's on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

These three chamber divertimenti for Two French Horns and string quartet are great too:







I have never really explored recordings beyond the Stamic quartet on Supraphon.


----------

